# Black ops 2 PS3



## CrimsonN9NE (Jan 28, 2013)

hay what up peeps though id make this so we all can play together Add me CrimsonN9NE hope to see ya all on im loging on after this post


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

DUDE NO. just no nein. no no no



theres a gaming forum i already told you silly <3


----------



## CrimsonN9NE (Jan 28, 2013)

oh sheet sooo sry


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

no problem, theres infact a ps3 thread go put your SN in there , or add others ^_^


----------

